# Openings for Embedded/Firmware engineers



## nikhil_dev (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, 
My name is Nikhil, and I am looking for jobs in NSW/VIC region for embedded/firmware engineering positions. 

About myself, I am a Post graduate in Embedded Systems with more than 8 years of experience in Software engineering using C,C++ for real-time systems and have worked in software development, integration and maintenance for multi-nationals such as Motorola, Maxlinear & Pace and also served as support engineer at client locations such as the Etisalat, Dubai.

I can be contacted on nikhil.dev @ gmail Phone : 0490126768

Let me know if any vacancies that you may come across.

Thanks ;-)


----------

